# windows media player prob w/wmv



## cannonball (Nov 14, 2004)

Scenerio:
I download two wmv movies from the internet. They have identical characteristics wrt size, format, speed etc.

I play video #1 and have access to all controls, particularly those associated with speed control and panning to another area of the movie.

I play video #2 and have absolutely no control over speed (greyed out) and if I attempt to advance the action, the control snaps back to the original position.

I'm running XP w/all the current upgrades, my Windows Media Player version is: 10.0.0.3646.

To the extent I even understand what a "codec" is, I believe I am up to date.

Also in the second scenerio, the movie often "quits" about half way through.

Any ideas??
thanks
cb


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

sounds like a corrupt file to me


----------



## cannonball (Nov 14, 2004)

*uh uh*

Scotty,
Thanks for the quick response. Actually if it were just one file I would agree; as it turns out it's about a 50% ratio of the files i download. FYI, Ive run all of the "offending" files through a suite of repair tools (ASF repair tools 3.1) to no avail (that's an outstanding set of tools by the way). I've also used a number of different players (Xvid, RealPlayer, DivX player and of course the latest version (10.x) of Windows Media Player.

I'm thinking it might be something very simple that I've overlooked. It wouldn't be the first time.

Keep your eye on this thread for further developments.

cb


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Cannon,

I do not believe it is a codec issue but we cannot rule that out. Anyway, this is the most apparent reason coming to me why your movie is not working. 

The file is either corrupt or has finished unexpectidly. I have worked with video and when viewing video Windows Media Player does not play incomplete files too well. 

I suggest either downloading it again or playing it another play such as VLC Player. If neither work I will resort to the codec issue but until then try doing the steps mentioned above.

Thanks,
Grove


----------

